# Wood Boiler Overheating



## kohj1978 (Oct 8, 2012)

Bought a new house end of last winter and used the wood boiler a few times with no issues, this year not so much. its an aux system tied into out regular boiler. The wood boiler is a KERR, i belive its a titan model  its older and i cant find any model number or paper work on it. On to the problem, the circulator kicks on at 160 and so does the dump zone, and the damper closes at 170 but the temp keeps rising to around 250 and the dump zone base boards only seem warm not hot like the rest of the pipes before it gets to the manifold, and then the presure valve will start to leak, and blow off briefly the plumber chaged the pressure valve last year it was a 45psi and he put a 30 on it but im fairly sure we used it after that. we added an electic water heater last year and had the temp on the bioler turned down so it wasnt running as much thats the only thing differant. everything seem to be working as it should be.  Any ideas?


----------



## Clarkbug (Oct 8, 2012)

Is your circ actually kicking on?  If its not moving water that could cause your problem.  However, if you have a damper that closes and the temp keeps going up, that sounds like it could be a separate problem.  Does the damper actually close?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you getting any heat in the house? Have you drained or added any water to/from the system since the last time it worked?

I'm guessing either a circulator problem or an airlock somewhere, preventing the flow of hot water from the boiler to the house. That's assuming the house isn't heating. If it is, then Clarkburg's idea about a malfunctioning damper bears further investigation.


----------



## kohj1978 (Oct 8, 2012)

The damper door does close. and both cirulators seem to turn on you can feel them running, .....  okay so thats what i started to type and then i when and turned the temp down  on each circulator one ne at a time to check and they both came. but i may have found the problem in doing so, my plumber was over the other day and we're looking at moving the wood bioler to another room (it in the garage and my wife finds it to be a great target)  he cloesed the valves to make sure they would cut the water to it and one wasnt open all the way so im starting a fire and will post inabout an hour.


----------



## kohj1978 (Oct 8, 2012)

ok its been running for a few hours and seems to be working, the valve not being open all the way was most of the problem i also found that the dump zone temp is off on the aquastat so i matched that with the main one off the wood boiler and it seems to be holding the temp


----------



## Clarkbug (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad to hear its working well!  The best problems are the ones with a simple fix!


----------

